# My opinion on this cage



## GerbilsGecko (Mar 11, 2018)

It has been a question on my mind for a long time, whether the Savic gerbilarium xl is big enough. Watching videos by people on youtube, i can see they have massive, I mean massive, 40-gallon tanks or detolfs for 2 gerbils. This may become unpopular, but i think its ridiculous when people say you must have such massive fish tanks. I know bigger is better but they practically take up a whole room and the majority of people including me do not have space or the time to clean these. The Savic one is practically big enough anyway and it is obvious from some videos and online reviews that many, many gerbils are happy in this cage. It's not perfect, but it is easy to clean, relatively spacious and evidently very popular among users. Its perfectly ok to RECOMMEND a large cage to someone but if they decide to get the minimum size it's fine.


----------

